# Looking for a club with two openings



## nick_o_demus (Apr 8, 2016)

My dad and I are looking for a new club. We are avid turkey hunters, which is what we would be most interested in hunting, but we enjoy deer season as well. We are ethical in our hunts and will adhere to any rules your club might have.

Please PM me if you have an opening. We would like to stay within 2 hours of Atlanta.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Apr 17, 2016)

*Two member slots open*

I manage a 2500 acre serious trophy deer and turkey lease in Wilkes Co. PM for details.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Nov 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 1, 2017)

I have a 525ac club in Taylor co if interested please contact me at 4702618985


----------

